# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Si mund te heqesh dore nga dicka qe e ke dashuruar me zemer e me shpirt

## tears_of_speed

Kjo nuk eshte e thene te jete vetem per nje femer apo mashkull...

----------


## joss

Duke "zene" nje te re/ri..........

----------


## orhideja

Po hoqi ai/ajo dore nga ti, s'ke pse e qan me gjate........... ne keto raste njeriu duhet bere egoist dhe duhet mendu ne veten e pare. Pse te qaj une koken per dikend qe nuk me don?
E di qe nuk eshte aq e lehte te harrohen ca gjera. Mendoj qe duhet me qene sadopak i/e lumtur per ato momente qe kan qene te lumtura e nga tash duhet shiqu para pa u kthy mbrapa.

----------


## bindi

> Kjo nuk eshte e thene te jete vetem per nje femer apo mashkull...


degjo e para punes dashuria duhet te kete nje mase reciprociteti ,nese personi qe do, nuk ka treguar po ate dashuri qe ti ke  pritur nga ia ose ajo ,athere kjo tregon se as qe ka patur dashuri nga ana e tij apo saj ,dhe si i till nuk meriton as dashurine tende ,dhe nuk ia vlen qe njeriu te rend pas tij apo saj...,thjeshte dashuro ate qe te do, sepse nostalgjia per nje dashuri te deshtuar dhe imagjinare ,mund te te shkatroje jeten....!

----------


## mia@

Pse duhet te heqesh dore?
Nese te duhet do jete nje arsye e forte, keshtu qe nuk ka nevoje te pyesesh veten ne ja vlen apo jo. Nese ti nuk e di, atehere do te thote se ti nuk je gati per nje gje te tille,  eshte akoma shume e rendesishme per ty. 
Vendos ne peshore te gjitha mundesite. Cfare fiton e cfare humbet. Andej nga anon peshorja ke pergjigjen. :arushi:

----------


## Ksanthi

Qe te harrosh dike qe e ke dashur me shpirt  fillimisht nuk eshte e thjeshte .Zemra nuk komandohet me shkop magjik.
Duhet shume pune me veten tende , me mendimet e tua .Duhet te pyesesh veten ja vlen te dashuroj dike qe nuk me do ?Ja vlen te qaj per dike qe qesh me lotet e mia?Ja vlen te humbas humorin per dike qe do te luaje me ndjenjat e mia ?Te gjitha ketyre pyetjeve duhet ti pergjigjesh me nje JO te madhe.
Merr tel ne dore dhe thua ti dergoj ms , por cfare ti them?????Keshtu qe e le prape tek vendi .
Mundohu te merresh me gjera te tjera , me hobe te ndryshme , me shoqeri .Nuk eshte keq ti hapesh zemren dikujt .
Dikur nje psikologe me tha ;"" Njerzit qe na prishin humorin duhet ti largojme nga jeta jone ""
Ki besim ne vetvete dhe koha sheron cdo plage .Dashuria nuk eshte vetem te japesh por dhe te marresh .Nuk ka rendesi le te marresh dhe me pak sec jep por kur merr je i lumtur .

----------


## bindi

> Kjo nuk eshte e thene te jete vetem per nje femer apo mashkull...


te jeme i sinqert per te dhene ndonje sygjerim eshte  e veshtire pasi nuk dim rrethanat se çfare jane ne lidhje me ty, jane  ato objektive apo subjektive ,çfare eshte ajo qe te vene perpara sproves qe te heqesh dore nga nje njeri qe ti e don,
po nga ana e tjeter, sa qendron fakti ne supkoshjencen tende se ky person te don!??
te pakten na trego diçka me teper ne lidhje me personin dhe ty.Si jane raportet ne mes jush??Flisni bashke?? takoheni bashke??çfare eshte ajo qe te bene te arrish ne nje konkluzion te tille qe te heqesh dore nga personi qe don??
te lutem sqarohu ,se mbase edhe te ndimojme..., te pakten do ta kesh me leht nese e rrfen kete stori tenden...

----------


## shpresa-gazi

Heqish dhe sa mir heqish harohen te gjitha dhimbjet koha sheron plaget o njerez.........

----------


## Goca_e_Tivarit

Megjithatë,të gjithë e dimë  se cka do të thotë të hekish dorë nga dicka që e don me shpirt e zemër,mirëpo më rëndë është ta keshë provuar mbi veten tënde këtë vuajtje!Të gjithë në jetë bien e ngrihen përsëri,e jeta shtyhet deri sa shtyhen gjërat në jetë,por njeriu duhet të jetë zot i vetes,i qëndrueshë,të forcojë veten,vazhdimisht të bëjë perpjekje dhe të rrugtojë në jetë...!

----------


## PINK

Une nuk heq dore, sikur c'a t'behet. Me mire le te heqi Ai dore nga Une. lol

----------


## e panjohura

Dore eshte leht te heqesh,po veshtire te largosh nga zemra e mendja!

----------


## orhideja

Po pse ta mbaj ne mendje e zemer perderisa atij s'i kujtohem?

----------


## e panjohura

Nuk eshte fjala vetem per te dashurit-dashurat,por ketu futa edhe familjaret!

----------


## Elonaa

Kjo eshte e veshtire per ate person qe beson ne dashurin e perjetshme ...dhe kta tipa e kan vertet te veshtire te harojne.
Por shumica beson se dashuria nuk eshte e perjetshme dhe per ta kjo eshte me se normale te harrohet...vetem duhet pak kohe dhe nje i dashuri i ri..

----------


## orhideja

> Nuk eshte fjala vetem per  dashurit-dashurat,por ketu futa edhe familjaret!



Dashuria per familjaret eshte dicka tjeter..........ajo nuk largohet.

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

> Kjo nuk eshte e thene te jete vetem per nje femer apo mashkull...


*Pershendetje e nderuar
Mendoj se veshtir eshte te heqim dore,pa mare parasysh se per qfar eshte fjala,por te pajtohemi me fatin ata mundemi te bejme nese kerkojm paq( qetsimine) ne shpirt!*

----------


## ♥ Ela ♥

Varet nga arsyja pse ti do te heqesh dore nga ai/ajo... Varet cfare dashurie dhe lidhjeje keni ju te dy.

----------


## tears_of_speed

E para jam ai qe mbase te mund te orientoheni edhe me shume.
E dyta kam pershtypjen se te gjithe e kemi kaluar nga nje dashuri qe ka qene me e forte se te tjerat, nje nga ato qe kur vjen ora per te dal edhe me pi nje kafe te dridhem ene kepucet te korridori e jo zemra e te tjerat.
Nje person i tille eshte ose me mire ka qene edhe pala tjeter dhe ajo qe une kam dashur te shpreh eshte sesi mund te heqi dore njeriu nga dicka e tille kur ti e sheh ne sy ene e kuton qe te mashtron me keto llafe.
Disa nga ju me sygjeruan qe te mos hiqja dore por me zorr gjerat nuk behen nuk mund te behem qeni i dikujt qe ti shkoje nga mbrapa perhere.
Tani a mund te ne thoni sesi ajo ka mundur te heq dore nga kjo lloj ndjene kur ene sot qe po flasim zjarri i saj nuk eshte shuar ende???

----------


## Ksanthi

> E para jam ai qe mbase  mund te orientoheni edhe me shume.
> 
> Tani a mund te ne thoni sesi ajo ka mundur te heq dore nga kjo lloj ndjene kur ene sot qe po flasim zjarri i saj nuk eshte shuar ende???




E para vendos nje avatar mashkulli sepse ndryshe nuk e kemi ne fajin qe te quajme femer!!!!


Pse ka hequr dore ajo nga kjo ndjenje mendoj se ajo eshte me e pershtatshmja per te te dhene kete pergjigje.

----------


## bindi

> Tani a mund te ne thoni sesi ajo ka mundur te heq dore nga kjo lloj ndjene kur ene sot qe po flasim zjarri i saj nuk eshte shuar ende???


Atehere nqofte se eshte veretet kjo qe thua...,Po te isha ne vendin tend ,do gjeja forme dhe kurajo ,per te ia bere te ditur ndjenjat qe ke ndaj saj ,se mbase ajo nuk e din kete,thjeshte nga ana jote ajo duhet te kuptoje se ti me te vertet e don ,se ndjenjat tua jane te sinqeta dhe te pasterta ndaj saj ...,behu burre dhe gjeje kurajo provo ,Te pakten beje adhe nje tentative se mbase dhe ajo jep shenja te ndjesise ndaj teje...

 paç fat

----------

